
Performance of Javascript (Binary) Byte Arrays in Modern Browsers - fogus
http://blog.n01se.net/?p=248
======
nkassis
This is interesting because I've been working on a project that uses
ArrayBuffers and I noticed an odd behavior while doing random read with
Firefox 4 on Linux (issues does not occur on OSX).

I hope more information and testing will come out but it's quite sad to see
these new array type perform so badly. But then again they are so new and most
of the speedup work focus was probably on the old javascript array type.

~~~
spullara
He sees the poor random read performance in FF 4 on all array types (and
better performance in 3.6) so I don't think it is a lack of optimization but
rather just a bug that has been introduced.

~~~
kanaka
Looks like Mozilla is tracking it down:
<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=650939>

